

How Microsoft Made the Right Bets on Azure - alok-g
http://www.drdobbs.com/cloud/doing-it-right-how-microsoft-made-the-ri/240163573

======
bokglobule
Azure has greatly improved over the past 12 mos. Only good news for us
developers the more that AWS and Azure compete with each other.

